# Kwikee kwivers



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

They are a great quiver I have one on my hoyt. I like the alpine soft loc better but the kwikee will work just fine. You can buy a screw in attachment you screw in the tree and put your quiver on it.


----------



## Dadman (Mar 3, 2010)

*kwikee quivers*

I've been using kwikee's for years and have never had a problem. I take mine off in the stand as well. I bought the 4 arrow model last year and found it to be a good compromise for amount of arrows to carry. I also use rage broadheads and they fit nicely into the rubber slots in the quiver cover. The other nice feature on the kwikee is no foam to get torn up if you choose to go with fixed blade broadheads. It's a good product at a reasonable price!


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Had several, not a huge fan. The plastic bracket that holds it to the bow cracked on one, they did honor the warranty and sent another and had the set screw thing on one strip or break, it wouldn't work. Not a terrible quiver especially for the money but there are better ones out there.

Depending upon what brand bow you shoot the Mathews web quiver is the best quiver ever invented if you ask me. I now am shooting a bowtech and have an Octane quiver, I like the magnetic hood but its heavy.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i have the six arrow model and when i shoot its pretty loud so either take off it off you bow and put on the tree, put on some bowjax or limbsavers, or just dont buy one.

i personally would like to get the bohning pheonix or the mathew arroweb


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the Kwikee Combo 4-arrow quiver and use it in spot-n-stalk hunting on the ground and like it very much. Due to my style of hunting I shoot with my quiver on and haven't had any noise or vibes issues.

I like the fact it has two shaft holding bars so there's hardly any chance an arrow will dislodge, drop out and get lost when I'm out walking. A lot of quivers only have one holding bar and I could see how you could lose an arrow and never know it was gone until sometime later when you need it. I also like the rubber hood insert instead of foam. So far mine has not shown any problems, such as the lock-down thumb screw stripping out or anything else. I would buy it again.


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*Kwikee Kwiver*

I have used a Kwikee Kwiver for many many years. It is a good overall kwiver that is reasonably priced and can be replaced easily 2 screws. I have a six arrow kwiver and use fixed blades and no troubles. Can be found at Fleet Farm.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*kwikee*

i have been using kwikee for about 15 - 20 years. never had an issue with them at all. they are durable and very practical in price. i used to buy 6 arrow quivers for 20 bucks back in the day. they are not a whole lot more now,,,,about 25. excellent buy in my book....


----------



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

*Kwikee*

used them for 20 years or so. swicthed about 8 years ago to the Alpine soft loc. a bit more money but quite on and off and when shooting with it on. just my thoughts.


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*kwickie quiver*

I have one that I bought twenty some odd years ago and still use it.I have been thinking of getting a new one this year and it will be another kwickie.Great value for the money spent IMO


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I have two of them and I love them. I shot my bow with quiver off so I don't know if they have any noise or not. However they do stand behinds there products a friend tighten his down to much and cracked the holder that go on his bow. They replaced the the part free of charge.


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Just went back to Kwikee. Tried a bunch of different brands and style, but none hold up like Kwikee IMO. Bought the extension, tree bracket, and extra bracket for bow. Know there is something they make that goes between the bracket plate and bow that helps with noise. I never shoot with a quiver on anyway though.


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

Another kwikee combo fan here and thats exactly how I use mine. The arrows go in for transport and the quiver gets removed on the stand. I have attached a bracket to the base of my stand that the quiver snaps into. This places arrows right at my fingertips if a followup shot presents itself.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> i have been using kwikee for about 15 - 20 years. never had an issue with them at all. they are durable and very practical in price. i used to buy 6 arrow quivers for 20 bucks back in the day. they are not a whole lot more now,,,,about 25. excellent buy in my book....


What he said.....:shade:


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

I have used Kwikee Kwivers for years with out a problem. I shoot Snyper broadheads they are like the Rage, and went with the Kwikee Combo quiver. That way you don't have to worry about the blades opening when you put them in the quiver. you can't beat them for the price in my opinion.


----------



## R Grundy (Mar 24, 2010)

My wife and I both use them. She leaves her's on the bow (3 arrow model) and I have the quick detach bracket on my bow and on my fanny pack and can lock it on either. I prefer it on my pack. It's the 4 arrow model. The only problem I've had is getting the arrows back into it in extreme cold weather but then again it holds them firmly when it's warm too which some very expensive quivers didn't do well.


----------



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

Used them for years, never had one break or make noise if it was attached correctly. I have to give them a thumbs up!! I too switched to an Alpine soft loc because the store was out of most everything else when I bought that bow, but I love it; even if they are a bit more money.


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

*kwikee*

great quiver!!!!!


----------



## ryan-b (Dec 10, 2009)

I love them. Figured id post seeing how they are made a few miles from me


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I am on my second as the first one couldn't hold my Easton Axis' secure enough. My only beef is that it makes some noise on the shot, but I think some moleskin inside the bracket will help.
For the price, they are great!


----------



## SouthPaw34 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the one that holds 6 arrows, it's a little loud when shooting. It could just be that model.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Why use anything else.


----------

